# what should i line my wire wheel with?



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

i need something that will be soft on his feet (or at least not wire holes) something that will stay in place, or some tape that i can use to help it stay in place that he wont try to eat, and something that wont fall apart when i try to clean it. i heard craft foam was good. is it easy to clean? the last thing i did was try to line it with medicinal tape and he tried to eat it. (that was the only tape i had)


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've heard about craft foam too, but it seems like the pee would sink into it, so I don't really know how well it works. I've also heard people use plastic place mats cut to size. Someone had posted a pic of that on one of the forums... can't recall where though


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I think a better idea would be to just get a bucket wheel or flying saucer. They're so much better for their little feet and going through the work of finding something to line a wire wheel with would just waste time and money. Reaper sells Cake Walk Supreme wheels that are pretty much the best you can get, but you can find cheaper ones or make one yourself. Also flying saucer wheels are usually sold at pet stores - If you get one, you should get the 11"-12" one.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

well i bought a hedgehog wheel for him and its way too big and he wont run on it. it also sticks out the top of the cage. ive never seen a flying saucer wheel in any of my pet stores. he really likes his wire wheel, and its small enough so that it fits in his cage. its perfect besides the wire bottom. do you think he'll eat duct tape?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

The best thing to ling that wire mesh wheel with is the inside of a garbage bag, tie it up and discard it...then go get a safe and appropriate hedgehog wheel...one that is the proper size, no mesh to catch nails and no cross bars to whack little hedgie noses.

What is the other wheel you purchased? they usually wont run if you are watching so there is no way to really know if he is using it except poo on it in the morning. you will also have to leave it in for a few days for him to get the idea that it is safe and that he can run on it.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I know of one case in which the owner uses duct tape as a coverage. He has had his hh for 1.5 years with this set up. I am not sure if he has to replace the tape over time with cleaning, or if his hh has tried to eat it. If I find out, I'll post.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

dorasdaddy said:


> The best thing to line that wire mesh wheel with is the inside of a garbage bag, tie it up and discard it...


LOL! i almost just spit my drink onto my computer. hahahaha


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

hes run on his wire wheel for over a year and he loves it. the only problem is the wire is making little calluses on his feet and i definitely dont want that. i bought him a hedgehog wheel from vickis. http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/catalog.htm here. and he wont run on it, he slips and slides all over it and just wants to get off. it also wont fit in my cage, so id have to take the roof off the cage just to get it to work. so i cant really buy 11 inch in diameter hedgehog wheels. ive customized his wire wheel with soft foam so that he cant injure himself on it, theres nothing on it that could hurt him. im just worried that if i put it on the bottom of the wheel it will easily come off.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

well i cant even leave it in there cause it doesnt fit and i cant take the roof off my cage. the top of the wheel rubs against the roof and keeps it from turning.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How big is the cage you are using? If it is that low, it may not be big enough in the first place.

Those wire wheels are, as you've discovered, very dangerous to hedgie's feet, as well as the dangers of the crossbars. If you don't find a simple solution to covering the wire, I'd really recommend getting a different wheel as well. (dorasdaddy put it nicely, :lol: )

Flying Saucer wheels are only around $20-25 and can be found online or at PetSmart. One of these would definitely fit in your cage. (they are much lower)

There are other custom made wheels, like Cake Walk Supremes, and generic bucket wheels. These are the safest and longest-lasting, as they are built just for our pet hedgies.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

i just took it off the stand and made it a clamp wheel on my wire cage somehow. it fits now, and it looks like it will work. ill leave it in there and see if he'll use it.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

alright im gonna go to petsmart today and look for a flying saucer wheel, i need a smaller one. ive got a small wire cage and i want to give him as much room as possible to run around. thanks for the suggestions


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Make sure you get the 12" large Flying Saucer. The other sizes are too small.


----------

